# FE TX results



## engineerme (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn i just callled TBPE and i was told that results will be out by mid june or late june, is she kidding me?


----------



## eca2004 (Jun 7, 2010)

Why are they taking so long to release them?? My friend who took it in Louisiana got her results last Monday.


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 7, 2010)

DAMN DAMN DAMN..... I HATE TEXAS RIGHT NOW THEY REALLY *INSERT CURSE WORDS HERE*


----------



## engineerme (Jun 7, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> DAMN DAMN DAMN..... I HATE TEXAS RIGHT NOW THEY REALLY *INSERT CURSE WORDS HERE*


me too,i heard results are already mailed to the board. i dont know why they are taking this long :angry:


----------



## engineerme (Jun 8, 2010)

engineerme said:


> ICanSmellThePOWER! said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN DAMN DAMN..... I HATE TEXAS RIGHT NOW THEY REALLY *INSERT CURSE WORDS HERE*
> ...


yaaaaayyyyyyy ... i just checked the TBPE webpage and i got my grades..i passeddd The Fe exam at first trial....good luck to all


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 8, 2010)

HAHAHA Passed... GOD IS GOOD, AND I LOVE TEXAS LOL... passed with a 70


----------



## engineerme (Jun 9, 2010)

hey guys i need help pleas. I got a foreign credential ( civil engineering)in my bachelor's and i just passed the FE. i am about to get my credentials evaluated by the foreign credential services of america. do i need to have an ABET evaluation or just the detailed course by course evaluation to apply for an EIT certificate? The TBPE web page says they need the detailed course by course evaluation and doesnt say anything about ABET evaluation. anybody who knows this pleas help. Good luck to those who are still waiting for results


----------



## Albert MechE (Jun 9, 2010)

hooooooooooray passed with 79 and I have learned alot from the test format good experience for the P.E.


----------



## DarenC (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats to all who passed the FE good luck on the next step.


----------



## Don (Jun 11, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> HAHAHA Passed... GOD IS GOOD, AND I LOVE TEXAS LOL... passed with a 70



Wow i failed with a 68...


----------



## Don (Jun 11, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> HAHAHA Passed... GOD IS GOOD, AND I LOVE TEXAS LOL... passed with a 70



Wow i failed with a 68...


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 11, 2010)

Don said:


> ICanSmellThePOWER! said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA Passed... GOD IS GOOD, AND I LOVE TEXAS LOL... passed with a 70
> ...


...Man im sorry to here that that 1 question.... the only reason i passed is becasue I had some TAMU tapes that went into detail (3 hours per subject) on the FE and like 3 practice exams


----------



## Don (Jun 12, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> > ICanSmellThePOWER! said:
> ...


that just made me feel even worse..1 question..


----------

